# I heart my job



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Happy New Year! :drink::drink::drink::drink::drink:


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

flyboy said:


> Happy New Year! :drink::drink::drink::drink::drink:


10 pbr's for me thus far. Just getting started for the New Years. Stating whatever I feel. happy New year!


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

We drank half a fifth of sweet revenge, now I'm on my 5th devils backbone. Hell yeah, I love you all


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Hide the keys:laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Black Dog said:


> Hide the keys:laughing:


I love you too you ****ing democrat you. .....


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I love you too you ****ing democrat you. .....


:laughing::laughing::laughing::thumbup:


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I love you too you ****ing democrat you. .....


:laughing::laughing::laughing::thumbup:


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I love you too you ****ing democrat you. .....


Unions were started by republicans just so you know. Once upon a time, they cared for the average person. They are now trying to gain that back. Kinda wishy- washy if you asked me. I really am not a strong dem. gotta vote a party one or the other. Know no third party will ever be close to win, so gotta go with what works for me. I gotta say that I don't remember work ever being as good as the Clinton admin. Then it got bad. Then worse. Trying to get better but took too long. If you are a minority or small business the govt. will always take care, but for the worker trying to make a good living👎


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> We drank half a fifth of sweet revenge, now I'm on my 5th devils backbone. Hell yeah, I love you all


:laughing: Sounds like my brother when he tips a few. Loves everybody:laughing:

The rest of the year he is a hateful a$$hole:lol:


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

Rollie73 said:


> :laughing: Sounds like my brother when he tips a few. Loves everybody:laughing:
> 
> The rest of the year he is a hateful a$$hole:lol:


🎉Love it. Happy new year ashholes


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

cl219um said:


> &#55356;&#57225;Love it. Happy new year ashholes


Thanks a$$hole.....happy new year to you too.arty:arty:


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

cl219um said:


> 🎉Love it. Happy new year ashholes


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

Black Dog said:


> :laughing::laughing:


My home town is ten miles title town stadium. Suh-age got off easy huh? That pos is a an abomination of discipline. Hope cowboys kick the chit out of them. If no, home field awaits them.


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

cl219um said:


> To all that bickered on should I bid this. Really? I do my job. Quit acting . It's a job. Sure, you can be passionate. Sure you can do good at it. Sure you can strive to be better than the next guy. Be honest, though. Really all we do it for is t survive and pay the bills. If you think I am far off, ... If you are in it to beat a brother out, just to say you are , or your family is better off, you should try to sell yourself as a gigolo. Feed your family, pay your loans, and shut the f... Up. The only difference between a union electrician and a non, is the ability to work steady for a great wage package. If you are afraid to compete with other great electricians to work steady, stay where you are at. There are great opportunities for the good ones.


Yah, like anyone of those tea party/ tea baggers would go signatory anyhow. Tea partiers were actually proud to their nickname of tea baggers not sure if they actually are smart enough to know what tea bagging is lmfao.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

cl219um said:


> Yah, like anyone of those tea party/ tea baggers would go signatory anyhow. Tea partiers were actually proud to their nickname of tea baggers not sure if they actually are smart enough to know what tea bagging is lmfao.


Are you smart enough to know What you are even talking about?


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

Sorry. 1 too many 😜


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

Black Dog said:


> Are you smart enough to know What you are even talking about?


Are you asking a question? What is it? Lets dance.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

cl219um said:


> Are you asking a question? What is it? *Lets dance*.



Cool:thumbsup:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4d7Wp9kKjA


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

Tea partiers are a super hibred group of people that feal they are taxed too much. Mostly a group of wealthy business owners that don't like to pay their share. Claim they are small business, but the definition of small is very far off. Cheap effers that do not want to pay benefits to employees... I guess I am just a dumb ass that has no clue😊


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

cl219um said:


> Tea partiers are a super hibred group of people that feal they are taxed too much. Mostly a group of wealthy business owners that don't like to pay their share. Claim they are small business, but the definition of small is very far off. Cheap effers that do not want to pay benefits to employees... *I guess I am just a dumb ass that has no clue*😊


Not Really but you are after the only people standing up for you.

The media lives on it's knees to the establishment who are a super hibred group of people that feal they are taxed too much. Mostly a group of wealthy business owners that don't like to pay their share. Claim they are small business, but the definition of small is very far off. Cheap effers that do not want to pay benefits to employees...

Stick around, You will learn a better way my friend..


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

Black Dog said:


> Cool:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4d7Wp9kKjA


That brings me back to the eighties. I thought billy idol rocked. Sting must have got his share of ash, and would have donated my left nut for a chance with Madonna. Good comeback.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

cl219um said:


> That brings me back to the eighties. I thought billy idol rocked. Sting must have got his share of ash, and would have donated my left nut for a chance with Madonna. Good comeback.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAZQaYKZMTI


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

Black Dog said:


> Not Really but you are after the only people standing up for you.
> 
> The media lives on it's knees to the establishment who are a super hibred group of people that feal they are taxed too much. Mostly a group of wealthy business owners that don't like to pay their share. Claim they are small business, but the definition of small is very far off. Cheap effers that do not want to pay benefits to employees...
> 
> Stick around, You will learn a better way my friend..


Tea party. Not seemingly possible. Prove a way to follow. Republican Party trying too hard. Scheming ways to get the vote back. They got the sheep corralled , but if you look at the percentage of of average income voters... The poor people do not vote. The poor or shall I say middle class have been pushed away from voting because of the b.s. rules of registering by the upper class. It's pretty much up to the lobbyist who is going to win the vote. Big money, big business , then there are the special minority groups. Half the electrical contractors I know are owned by women. How many of those contractors actually have a woman that can twist a wire nut? No offense ladies...


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XU9mhfNygNA


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

Black Dog said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XU9mhfNygNA


Vital idol yeah.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

cl219um said:


> Tea party. Not seemingly possible. Prove a way to follow. Republican Party trying too hard. Scheming ways to get the vote back. They got the sheep corralled , but if you look at the percentage of of average income voters... The poor people do not vote. The poor or shall I say middle class have been pushed away from voting because of the b.s. rules of registering by the upper class. It's pretty much up to the lobbyist who is going to win the vote. Big money, big business , then there are the special minority groups. Half the electrical contractors I know are owned by women. How many of those contractors actually have a woman that can twist a wire nut? No offense ladies...


What rules are they?:blink:

I can Vote and have no trouble doing so.

Your enemy is who you are defending, Democrats and Establishment Republicans, sorry to tell you but they've got you hook line and sinker.

Your complaints are legitimate, but your blaming those who stand with you! 

The Democrats and the Establishment Republicans are to blame, They play for the same team--They are the richest people on earth- Tea party people are peasants like me and you


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

_Pheasants ? _ Those guys that are always showing off their fancy tail feathers for the chicks? the pheasants .....~CS~


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

cl219um said:


> My home town is ten miles title town stadium. Suh-age got off easy huh? That pos is a an abomination of discipline. Hope cowboys kick the chit out of them. If no, home field awaits them.


Suh is a POS and I hope he gets a dose of his own medicine.
But to root for the cowgirls, would be like me voting Romney. Its just not something i could do without puking.

For the record: He should have been suspended for this game.



cl219um said:


> Sorry. 1 too many ��


Don't be sorry. You are making more sense tonight than you have the entire time you have been here! 



cl219um said:


> Tea partiers are a super hibred group of people that feal they are taxed too much. Mostly a group of wealthy business owners that don't like to pay their share. Claim they are small business, but the definition of small is very far off. Cheap effers that do not want to pay benefits to employees... I guess I am just a dumb ass that has no clue��


Seems you are much smarter than you give yourself credit for.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

John Valdes said:


> Suh is a POS and I hope he gets a dose of his own medicine.
> But to root for the cowgirls, would be like me voting Romney. Its just not something i could do without puking.
> 
> For the record: He should have been suspended for this game.
> ...


I wonder if he has woke up yet!...:whistling2:.:laughing:


----------

